# Lang Lang & Satie



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It would be a dream come true if Lang Lang were to record a cycle of the complete solo piano works of Satie. His sustain pedal heavy style would work well with this music I feel, at least to my taste.

As of now, Christina Ariagno's cycle is my favorite.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I should also mention, Satie is my favorite composer.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Satie: Gnossiennes - 1. Lent · Lang Lang


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> Satie: Gnossiennes - 1. Lent · Lang Lang


Stunning!


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

I remember, Satie disliked being in the army, so he stood out in the cold, bare-chested and caught a bronchial condition. After a while he was discharged.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

One can always dream,
perhaps he does not even like playing Satie..


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> One can always dream,
> perhaps he does not even like playing Satie..



Thanks Roger!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I see now that on this CD 








Best of Lang Lang


Best of Lang Lang. DG: 4779014. Buy 2 CDs online. Lang Lang (piano)



www.prestomusic.com





He plays Satie: Six Gnossiennes


----------



## CatchARisingStar (7 mo ago)

I used to have a double CD by Pascal Roge but the performances were so lethargic that I had to wave them bye bye in favour of works by Daniel Varsano and Philippe Entremont. Maybe one day I'll invest in a complete works box set like the one by Cristina Ariagno while I await one featuring Lang Lang.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Satie is, IMO, the most important composer of his time. He did for music what Flaubert did for literature and what Manet did for painting -- he changed the rules, changed the establishment's values. No Satie, no Cage; no Satie, no Skempton.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I enjoy bela bartok as well (piano works) and luckily there is already a great version of the full cycle by Kocsis. !


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bartok is a much more conventional composer than Satie, at least in piano music. Debussy Preludes Bk II also innovative I think, but not as radical as Satie’s music.

Listening to some late Satie now - 3 Nocturnes.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I enjoy bela bartok as well (piano works) and luckily there is already a great version of the full cycle by Kocsis. !



Man of taste I see. Love my whole Kocsis box .


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> I see now that on this CD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But only one of them, not all six (seven)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Forster said:


> But only one of them, not all six (seven)



That's why I give the Captain the whole link, so he could see.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

You may be interested in 23+ hours of Satie for $14. 









Satie: Complete Vexations 1-840


Satie: Complete Vexations 1-840. Brilliant Classics: 95364. Buy download online. Jeroen van Veen (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> You may be interested in 23+ hours of Satie for $14.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fantastic!


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> You may be interested in 23+ hours of Satie for $14.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24 hours of music is a bit much, but it's great that you can choose individual portions to buy/download.
I personally think Vexation 453 is the best, closely followed by 271 and 649.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I also love the Mompou plays Mompou solo piano album. Beautiful music!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Bartok is a much more conventional composer than Satie, at least in piano music. Debussy Preludes Bk II also innovative I think, but not as radical as Satie’s music.
> 
> Listening to some late Satie now - 3 Nocturnes.


There's something about Debussy that rubs me the wrong way. Too intellectual, not enough heart I think.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

My own Satie journey started with the early “metaphysical” pieces. Then I discovered a piece by Michael Finnissy called _Satie, like anyone else _ - and that’s based on the Satie’s Nocturnes. Just lately I’ve become addicted to the Satie nocturnes played by Eve Egoyan on a CD called _Satie: Hidden Corrners.





_


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The most famous and best sold Satie player iss Reinvert the Leeuw.
There where 3 records, now there is this:








Erik Satie - Early Piano Works


Erik Satie - Early Piano Works. Decca: 4621612. Buy 2 CDs or download online. Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> The most famous and best sold Satie player iss Reinvert the Leeuw.
> There where 3 records, now there is this:
> 
> 
> ...



My favorite interpreter so far.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> The most famous and best sold Satie player iss Reinvert the Leeuw.


Well maybe in the Netherlands, but I'd heard of Ciccolini and Roge long before I'd heard of De Leeuw. I've now heard of Patrick Cohen whose take seems quirky but interesting.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Forster said:


> Well maybe in the Netherlands, but I'd heard of Ciccolini and Roge long before I'd heard of De Leeuw. I've now heard of Patrick Cohen whose take seems quirky but interesting.


Neither Rogé nor Ciccolini played the real Satie pons asinorum, and maybe the real Satie piano masterpiece, Uspud. It’s in Uspud that you hear most clearly the thing that Cage and his followers took inspiration from: the form of the music is determined not by structural harmony, but by the duration of different textures. Uspud makes no journey from a home key, because there is no home key. This is what makes Satie a significant composer.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Here’s one I like 






And here’s another


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Mandryka said:


> Neither Rogé nor Ciccolini played the real Satie pons asinorum, and maybe the real Satie piano masterpiece, Uspud. It’s in Uspud that you hear most clearly the thing that Cage and his followers took inspiration from: the form of the music is determined not by structural harmony, but by the duration of different textures. Uspud makes no journey from a home key, because there is no home key. This is what makes Satie a significant composer.


I don't think I've heard Uspud, so will have to give it a listen.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Forster said:


> I don't think I've heard Uspud, so will have to give it a listen.


I must say, even though I know his style in Satie is controversial, I think Reinbert de Leeuw makes Uspud sound gorgeous.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Would love Stephen Hough to record a whole cycle.


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

I listened to some of Reinbert de Leeuw's Satie, and I find his tempi impossibly slow, giving Satie's music a gravitas that seems wrong to me. To me so much of Satie is an odd combination of seriousness and humor, and conveying that is difficult. IMO Leeuw takes Satie much too seriously and utterly misses the humor. I like Rogé's Satie; it's a good balance of seriousness and humor. Cicciolini less maybe, though he gets the humor in Satie.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

AaronSF said:


> I listened to some of Reinbert de Leeuw's Satie, and I find his tempi impossibly slow, giving Satie's music a gravitas that seems wrong to me. To me so much of Satie is an odd combination of seriousness and humor, and conveying that is difficult. IMO Leeuw takes Satie much too seriously and utterly misses the humor. I like Rogé's Satie; it's a good balance of seriousness and humor. Cicciolini less maybe, though he gets the humor in Satie.


I agree about the humor. 
And I'm happy to see different tempos and interpretations across available recordings. Especially of JsB, Schubert, Chopin and Brahms. I'd rather collect quirky, eccentric, even misguided attempts, now that I have access to so many great/orthodox renditions. I don't even think in terms of my likes and dislikes, I want everything.. especially something surprising

It's odd among music fans I guess, after seeing so many posts in TC.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> I must say, even though I know his style in Satie is controversial, I think Reinbert de Leeuw makes Uspud sound gorgeous.



Never heard this before, certainly more abstract than the more popular Gymnopedie. I quite enjoy it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It would be a dream come true if Lang Lang were to record a cycle of the complete solo piano works of Satie. His sustain pedal heavy style would work well with this music I feel, at least to my taste.
> 
> As of now, Christina Ariagno's cycle is my favorite.


Have you heard Grieg’s piano music? It’s just that, listening to some Lyric Pieces just now, I thought you may appreciate his op 12.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Have you heard Grieg’s piano music? It’s just that, listening to some Lyric Pieces just now, I thought you may appreciate his op 12.


It's ok.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

> It would be a dream come true if Lang Lang were to record a cycle of the complete solo piano works of Satie.


Nightmares are dreams ... I sincerely hope that Mr. Lang leaves Satie alone and moves on to his next flashy idea. Maybe a sequined jacket.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

SanAntone said:


> Nightmares are dreams ... I sincerely hope that Mr. Lang leaves Satie alone and moves on to his next flashy idea. Maybe a sequined jacket.


I enjoy his playing, I know lots don't though.


----------

